# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Άγχος κατάθλιψη και floaters (μυοψίες)

## georgef1

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους/ες. Πάσχω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό, διαταραχή πανικού και γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή ενώ δεν λείπουν και περίοδοι καταθλιπτικών εξάρσεων. Το πρόβλημα που έχω τώρα είναι οι μυοψίες που παρουσιάζονται εδώ και 4 χρόνια στο δεξί μου μάτι. Πρόκειται για κάτι αιωρούμενες γραμμούλες που οφείλονται σε αποκόλληση του υαλώδους. Όλοι οι οφθαλμίατροι μου λένε ότι δεν είναι παρά κάτι το φυσιολογικό που πολλοί άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν. *Κατά καιρούς* όμως - όχι πολύ συχνά (και πιο συγκεκριμένα και αυτήν την περίοδο) με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα και μου σπάνε τα νεύρα και φτάνω μέχρι το κατώφλι της κατάθλιψης. Αυτές οι κρίσεις μου φεύγανε στο περελθόν σχετικά εύκολα, όμως τώρα σε αρκετά sites διάβασα ότι τα floaters στα μάτια ρίχνουν την ποιότητα ζωής του πάσχοντα. Αυτό με έστειλε στην κόλαση πραγματικά, και η πλάκα είναι ότι είχα διαβάσει πριν ένα χρόνο που είχα πάλι κρίση με τα floaters καθυσηχαστικά άρθρα στο internet και λόγω αυτών εξήλθα της κρίσης τότε. Προσπαθώ να διαβάσω για το πανεπιστήμιο και πραγματικά μου έρχεται να τα σπάσω όλα γύρω μου όταν με εμποδίζουν τα floaters των ματιών μου. Έχει κανείς/καμία κάποια παρόμοια εμπειρία? Τελικά η προσοχή που δίνω σε αυτά οφείλεται στο ότι είμαι νευρωτικός αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα έχουν σχεδόν όλοι οι άνθρωποι ή και ψυχικά υγιής να ημουν πάλι θα μου είχαν κάνει την ζωή μου κόλαση όπως τώρα?

----------


## Orion

Και εγώ το έχω πρωτείνες ειναι.Νομίζω με καποια ειδικη δίαιτα φεύγει.ΔΕν δινω σημασία και δε με ενοχλούν.ΑΝ τους δωσω ομως σιγουρα θα τρελαθώ.Αν τυχει και με ενοχλήσουν κοιτάω δεξια η αριστερα αποτομα και τοτε ειμαι οκ.

----------


## km80

Δεν είμαι σε θεση να ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με την κατάθλιψη. Αλλα οι μυωψίες δεν είναι πάντα αθώες και καλό να είναι να επισκεφτείς οφθολμίατρο όπου θα κάνεις μία εξέταση που λέγεται βυθοσκοπηση νομίζω. Εγω ειχα έντονο προβλημα με μυοψίες πριν λίγα χρόνια και τελικά ήταν από μία ρωγμή στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Διορθώνεται με μία πολύ απλή επέμβαση λειζερ που κρατά λίγα λεπτά και σε ιδιωτη γιατρο κοστιζει κάπου 150€ αν θυμάμαι καλά. Απ\'ο τοτε μειωθηκαν κατα πολύ και δεν ξαναειχα προβλημα. Αν χρειαζεσαι μπορω να σου στειλω u2u με τα στοιχεία του γιατρου.

Υ.Γ.: Και εγω ειχα παει σε 2 γιατρους και μου ειπαν ότι μαλλον δεν ειναι τιποτα, αλλά δε χάνω τίποτα να κάνω την εξεταση που σου ειπα. Πιστευαν ότι μάλλον η εξέταση δε θα δειξει κάτι ανησυχητικό αλλά τελικά έδειξε ότι υπηρχε ρωγμή. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ειναι σπανια περιπτωση αλλά δε χάνεις κάτι να κάνεις την εξεταση για να εισαι σιγουρος

----------


## georgef1

Την έκανα την εξέταση και έχω σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς 2 απόλυτα υγιή μάτια. Τα floaters όμως δεν λένε να φύγουν. Πάντως διάβασα και κάτι σχετικό εδώ: http://www.aboutstressmanagement.com/stressrelief/anxiety-and-tension/stress-disorders/anxiety-and-eye-floaters.htm

----------


## grigoris

EMENA ME EMFANISTIKAN STO STRATO M KANAN BATHOSKOPISI ME KOLIRIOUM DEN BRIKAN TIPOTA POLU KALI ORASH META 6 XRONIA SHMERA EXEI ENA MINA POU POLAPLASIASTIKAN APOTOMA PAO PALI STON OFTHALMIATRO KAI MOU KANEI BATHOSKOPISH DEN M BRISKEI TIPOTA.. IDA OTI ANAFERATE TO ANXOS ISOS PEDES GIATI OTAN EIMOUN STRATO LOGIKA EIXA K TORA EXW ENA PROBLIMA ME ENA ATOMO TIS OIKOGENIAS M TI NA PO ... EINAI POLU PSASTIKA OTAN TO SKEFTOME TRELENOME AN OMOS TO AFINO EINAI MIA XARA  :Stick Out Tongue:  TORA I APO TA APOTOMA KILA EINAI H APO TA BARI SE GIMNASTIRIO I ANGOS EXW AKOUSEI POLOUS NA TOUS BGIKAN APO ANGXOS EXW AKOUSEI ALOUS POU TA EXOUN TORA TO THEMA EINAI POS FEBGOUN K AN FEBGOUN.... DIAFASE SE MIA SELIDA OTI FEBGOUN ME TON KAIRO GIATI EXOUN TIN TASH NA KINOUNTE PROS TA EKSO.IO OFTHALMIATROS MOU EIPE ME ENXIRISI ALLA DEN EINAI LOGOS NA KANEIS GIA AFTA..... AS KANO K LIGO PLAKA NA PAROUME MIA MIGOSKOTOSTRA K NA TA KINIGAME XAXA THA PERASEI K I WRA MAS APLA AN DEN TA DINEIS SIMASIA THA FIGOUN

----------


## PETRAN

Floaters, έλα ρε τι μου θύμισες. Θυμάμαι ακόμα εκείνο το πρωί στην Αγγλία πριν πολλά χρόνια που ξυπνάω και συνειδητοποιώ ένα περίεργο σκιερό κουβάρι να αιωρείται στο οπτικό μου πεδίο. Στην αρχή δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα και προσπαθώ να το πιάσω με το χέρι μου λολ. Μετά συνειδητοποιώ ότι αυτό το πράγμα το βλέπω μόνο εγώ. Η έκφραση χ*στηκα πάνω μου δεν είναι αρκετή για να μεταφέρει τον φόβο που ένιωσα λολ "καρκίνος στον εγκέφαλο, σπάνιες οφθαλμικές διαταραχές, κάποιο σπάνιο σύνδρομο με κάποιο περίεργο γιαπωνέζικο όνομα" ήταν μερικές από τις σκέψεις που μου πέρασαν αμέσως-αμέσως από το μυαλό. Πέρασα μερικές μέρες κόλασης πριν τελικά τρέξω στην εντατική και μου πούνε ότι είναι floaters κάτι που επιβεβαίωσε και ένας οφθαλμίατρος στην Ελλάδα. "Κομμάτια από το υαλώδες" είπε "δεν πειράζουν καθόλου". Ήταν μια περίεργη περίοδος εκείνη για μένα. Ήταν μια περίοδος που οι υποχονδρισμοί μου και το άγχος είχαν κορυφωθεί και άρχισα να νιώθω αυτό που λέμε αποπραγμάτωση, σαν να ζω σε ταινία. Λες και υπήρχε κάποιο σατανικό σχέδιο, τα floaters ήρθαν ακριβώς τότε. Ήταν λίγο πριν βιώσω τον θάνατο ενώς γνωστού μου προσώπου και τελικά όλα αυτά κάνουν ένα μεγάλο "μπαμ" μέσα μου οδηγώντας με στις κρίσεις πανικού και στην αγοραφοβία. The downward spiral


Σήμερα που το σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται αστεία. Μετά από 2-3 χρόνια από εκείνη την περίοδο μπόρεσα και απαλλάχτηκα από τους πανικούς και μαζί έφυγε και ο υποχονδρισμός. Το άγχος κάνει αυξομειώσεις αλλά γενικά είναι υπο-έλεγχο και οκ. Όσο για τα floaters? Αυτά δεν τα βλέπω πλέον. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Εκεί είναι. Απλά αν δεν δίνεις σημασία ο εγκέφαλος συνηθίζει και τα αποβάλει αυτόματα-χάρη στο φίλτρο της προσοχής. Πλέον βλέπω πάντα καθαρά χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία σκιά, ακόμα και όταν έχει φουλ ήλιο. Να ναι καλά η "πλαστικότητα" του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου. Αλλά από την άλλη καμια φορά σκέφτομαι ότι είναι κρίμα που δεν τα βλέπω. Δηλαδή, είναι σαν να βλέπεις κύτταρα στο μικροσκόπιο. Πόσο φανταστικό είναι αυτό!? Δεν χρειάζεσαι καν μικροσκόπιο για να τα δεις :P


Μην σου τη σπάνε τα floaters. Η προσοχή σου και οι σκέψεις γι αυτά να σου τη σπάει  :Stick Out Tongue:  Κάνε κάτι πιο εποικοδομητικό από το να τα δίνεις σημασία. Και αν το άγχος σου φταίει για όλο αυτό τότε ξέχνα τα floaters και δώσε βάση σε αυτό. Τα floaters δεν θα τα βλέπεις μετά από κάποιο διάστημα κάποιων μηνών. Αρκεί να μην τα προσέχεις συνέχεια. Όσο τα προσέχεις τόσο και ο εγκέφαλος σου θα λέει «είναι σημαντικό για τα προσέχω συνέχεια» και θα τα «βλέπεις». Όσο δεν θα τα προσέχεις, ο εγκέφαλος σου θα καταλάβει ότι δεν είναι άξια σημασίας σαν ερεθίσματα και θα τα φιλτράρει αυτόματα. Simple.

----------


## grigoris

kai egw afto exw einai na xaso ena prosopo aftes tis meres k skafnika ena proi ta ida eno ta eixa ligotera sto strato 6 .7 xronia ta eixa xasei tora pali kai perisotera ... na doume tha figoun .. ontos otan denta skeftese den ta blepeis logika afta ta 7 xronia den ta edina simasia

----------


## oskfrez

Νομιζω πως βρηκα το θεμα που πρεπει. Εχω αυτα τα μυγακια απο μικρη ηλικια περιπου 15 ετων (τωρα 20) ακομη περιμενω να μου φυγουν ετσι ωτσε να μπορω να κανω καποια πραγματα που μου εχουν στερησει.
Για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα παρατησα τις σπουδες μου στο εξωτερικο οπου βρισκομουν ενα χρονο διοτι δεν μπορουσα να μελετησω ετσι οπως πρεπει επειδη μου εσπαγαν να νευρα.
Εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλα πραγματα αλλα ακομα υποφερω ειναι συνεχως "εκει" χωρις να φευγουν. Εχω παει σε περισσοτερους απο 5 οφθαλμιατρους αλλα δεν μου βρηκαν καποιο προβλημα. Ειμαι σιγουρο το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο ουτε ειμαι "τρελος". Εχω σταματησει επισης να βγαινω το πρωι εξω διοτι τα βλεπω περισσοτερο.
Οποιος εχει αναλογη πειρα σε αυτο το θεμα ας βοηθησει παρακαλω πολυ. Η ποιοτητα της ζωης μου συνεχως χειροτερευει.
Θα παρακαλουσα να μην μου πει καποιος σαν λυση απλα μην κανεις τιποτα και θα φυγει μονο του απο τον καιρο.

----------


## grigoris

FILARAKO DISTIXOS DEN PROKETE NA FIGOUN TA MIGAKIA MONO ME MIA ENXIRISI POU SOU ALAZOUN TO ZELE POU EINAI MESA .. APLA MIN TA DINEIS SIMASIA EGW TA PARATIRISA APO TA 18 KAI TWRA STA 25 AFKSITHIKAN AFTA TA XRONIA APO TA 18 POU TO PROTO ANAKALIPSA DEN TA EDINA SIMASIA K TA KSEXASA AFTA IPIRXAN STO OPTIKO MOU PEDIO APLA DEN TA EDINA SIMASIA OSPOU MIA MERA TORA TELEFTEA MALON LOGO ANXOUS TA IDA PERISOTERA MALISTA... PERASA 15 MERES MESTO ANGOS PIFAP ALI SE OFTHALMIATRO
TA GNOSTA DEN EXEIS TIPOTA APLA APO TOUS 10 O 7 TA EXOUN ... KAI ARXISA NA ROTAO GNOSTOUS OLI TA BLEPOUN SXEDON ALI TRIXOULES ALI MPILAKIA EGW BLEPO K TA 2.. APLA DEN TA DINO SIMASIA K EINAI SAN NA MIN YPARXOUN.OTAN TA SKEFTOME TA BLEPO OPOTE MIN TA DINEIS SIMASIA MONO ETSI APALASESE :Big Grin:

----------


## oskfrez

με αγχωσες περισσοτερο που ειπες δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγουν και θελει χειρουργειο.
Δυστηχως συνεχως με αυτα δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω καθολου! Η κατασταση γινετε συνεχως χειροτερη...
Οποιος αλλως ειχε παρομοια προβληματα ας γραψει παρακαλω


Σωτηρης.

----------


## Nick23

guys. ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή. καταρχάς τα floaters οφείλονται συνήθως σε αλλοιώσεις του υαλώδες σώματος στο εσωτερικό του ματιού. υπάρχουν δύο καταστάσεις. η συναίρεση και η αποκόλληση υαλώδους. στην πρώτη απλά συρρικνώνεται το υαλώδες σώμα με αποτέλεσμα να διμιουργούνται συμπυκνώσεις. όταν πέρνει φώς το μάτι , η σκιά τους προβάλλεται στον αμφιβληστροειδή χειτώνα και αυτό είναι που βλέπετε. τώρα όσον αφορά την οπίσθια αποκόλληση υαλώδους έχετε τα ίδια συμπτώματα αλλά το υαλώδες όχι απλά έχει συρικνωθεί αλλά εχει αποκολληθεί στο πίσω μέρος του. η αποκόλληση του υαλωειδούς έπεται της συναίρεσης ή κάποιες φορές γίνεται κατευθείαν. αιτίες πολλές. συνήθως είναι σε μύωπες ή ανθρώπους άνω των 60. τώρα αν σου τύχει στα 18 ή στα 20 μη πέσεις σε κατάθλιψη. Συμβαίνει. Όλα αυτά κατά κύριο λόγο δεν είναι επικύνδινα για την όραση όμως μπορεί λόγω των έλξεων που ασκεί το αποκολλημένο υαλώδες στον αμφιβληστροειδή να προκαλέσει ρωγμή ή και αποκόλληση του αμφιβληστροειδούς που είναι κατάσταση εξαιρετικά επικύνδινη και πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται άμεσα είτε με argon laser (για ρωγμές) είτε με χειρουργική επέμβαση (για αποκόλληση αμφιβληστροειδούς). Όχι τα floaters δεν εξαφανίζονται Π Ο Τ Ε αλλά επειδή το υαλώδες σώμα τίνει να κινείται προς τα μπροστά, με τα χρόνια τα συμπτώματα εξασθενούν. Με χειρουργική επέμβαση που ονομάζεται βιτρεκτομή μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις όλο το υαλώδες σώμα και μόνο τότε εξαφανίζονται τα floaters. Η βιτρεκτομή όμως σπάνια προτείνεται από τους ιατρούς σε ανθρώπους με αποκόλληση υαλώδους γιατί δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρή κατάσταση. Όσοι έχουν συμπτώματα αποκόλλησης υαλωειδούς να πάνε σε ειδικό για εξέταση και αν όντως έχουν αποκόλληση τότε τον πρώτο μήνα να μην σηκώνουν βάρη και να μην σκύβουν. Όσο για τα ψυχολογικά πρέπει να προσπαθήσετε να το βγάλετε αυτό το πρόβλημα από τη ζωή σας και να μη του δίνετε σημασία. Αν δεν μπορείτε να το κάνετε σε σημείο να φτάσετε στην κατάθλιψη, ζητήστε την βοήθεια ψυχολόγου. Τα floaters είναι πολύ συχνή περίπτωση, ΟΛΟΙ οι άνθρωποι θα τα δούν σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους. Όταν χαλιέμαι από τα floaters βλέπω αυτό http://youtu.be/j9rZpd6L-zs είναι επεισόδιο από το cartoon family guy που δείχνει floaters. στα comments θα δείτε ότι πάνω από 1.000 άνθρωποι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσάς.

----------


## Nick23

Να προσθέσω και κάτι. Μάλλον να επαναλάβω κάτι που υπόθηκε πρίν "Κάνε κάτι πιο εποικοδομητικό από το να τους δίνεις σημασία". Πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλή συμβουλή.

----------


## petros1

Εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα... το θέμα είναι ότι το απέκτησα μετά απο εγχείρηση λέιζερ για να βγάλω την μυωπία... δηλαδή έβγαλα μόνος μου τα μάτια μου... δεν μπορώ να τα ξεχάσω με τίποτα γιατί τα βλέπω συνέχεια και νομίζω ότι θα έκανα τα πάντα με οποιοδήποτε ρίσκο για να πάψω να τα βλέπω.

----------


## kost1

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Είμαι 20 ετών και επίσης υποφέρω από τις μυοψίες.

Δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως είναι να υποφέρεις από αυτά τα πράγματα. Τα βλέπω συνεχώς μπροστά μου, με την παραμικρή κίνηση των ματιών μου. Είτε είμαι μέσα σε δωμάτιο με λίγο φώς, είτε έξω που είναι σαφώς τα πράγματα πολύ πιο χειρότερα.

Τον περασμένο Ιούλιο άρχισαν τα συμπτώματα εμένα, από τότε έχω ηρεμήσει κάπως, παρόλα αυτά οι μυοψίες δεν μειώθηκαν καθόλου και συνεχίζουν να με ενοχλούν.

Οι άνθρωποι που προτείνουν να τα αγνοήσουμε και να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο στη ζωή μας, προφανώς είτε δεν έχουν μυοψίες, είτε αν έχουν αυτές είναι λίγες σε αριθμό και όχι τόσο έντονες.

ο εγκέφαλος είναι φτιαγμένος για να αντιλαμβάνεται την οποιαδήποτε παραμικρή κίνηση, επομένως δεν μπορείς απλά να τα αγνοήσεις ειδικά αν είναι σε μεγάλο αριθμό.

προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Νιώθω πως η ζωή μου έχει χειροτερέψει πάρα πολύ από τότε.

Σε ιατρούς πήγα και μου είπαν τα μάτια είναι μια χαρά. Όμως η όρασή μου και η όλη ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια.

Αυτοκτονία δεν έχω σκεφτεί, θα το σκεφτόμουν αν πχ έκανα εγχείρηση και έμενα τυφλός ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να ζώ ετσι, να μην θέλω να βγω έξω για να χαρώ την ήλιο και να είμαι στην μιζέρια από το πρωί έως το βράδυ.

Είναι και η [email protected]#@!# κρίση, δεν έχω λεφτά, οι γονείς μου δουλειά δεν έχουν όλο κόβουν τους μισθούς, εγώ σπουδάζω, που να βρεις λεφτά για εγχειρήσεις

ότι να ναι γενικά η όλη κατάσταση, πάντως πραγματικά αν δεν έχει κάποιος αυτά τα πράγματα στα μάτια του δεν πρόκειται να σε καταλάβει όσο αναλυτικός και να είσαι με τις εξηγήσεις σου.

----------


## Vanilla

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. kost1,και εγώ θα σου προτείνω να τα αγνοήσεις και πίστεψέ με τα έχω και η ίδια σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Τώρα είμαι 24 και τα έχω περίπου 5 χρόνια(τώρα ευτυχώς μόνο όταν το σκέφτομαι). Βλέπω πολλά μυγάκια και στα δύο μάτια και εκτός από αυτό έχω και φωταψίες(στον ηλιόλουστο καθαρό ουρανό είναι απίστευτη η κατάσταση,νομίζω ότι βρέχει,χιονίζει,αστράφτει και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς.) Στην αρχή είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και απέφευγα να βγαίνω έξω την μέρα,αλλά με τον καιρό συνειδητοποίησα ότι όταν δεν τα σκέφτομαι δεν υπάρχουν. Έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά πιο πάνω, προσπάθησε απλώς να μην τους δίνεις σημασία(το ξέρω ότι είναι ΠΟΛΥ δύσκολο,αλλά σου μιλάω από προσωπική πείρα). Εγώ είχα κάνει βυθοσκόπηση και δεν έδειξε ούτε καν αποκόλληση υαλοειδούς. Τελικά μάλλον έχουν να κάνουν με το άγχος μου γιατί έχω και πολλά άλλα συμπτώματα(έχω σπαταλήσει πολλά λεφτά για διάφορες εξετάσεις γιατί νόμιζα πως είχα όγκο στον εγκέφαλο-και λόγω των μυοψίων αυτό,τώρα που το σκέφτομαι δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλαίω η' να γελάω, λευχαιμία, σοβαρή καρδιακή πάθηση και τώρα είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω λέμφωμα.. άστα να πάνε δηλαδή!)και επίσης έχω διαγνωστεί με γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή. Απ΄αυτά που γράφεις(ότι θα σκεφτόσουν μέχρι και την αυτοκτονία αν έμενες τυφλός και ότι η βυθοσκόπηση δεν έδειξε κάτι) καταλαβαίνω πως και στην δική σου περίπτωση οι μυοψίες μάλλον έχουν να κάνουν με τον χαρακτήρα σου και το άγχος σου. Έχεις δίκιο πως ο εγκέφαλος είναι φτιαγμένος για να αντιλαμβάνεται την οποιαδήποτε παραμικρή κίνηση,είναι όμως φτιαγμένος και για να αγνοεί πράγματα τα οποία μας ενοχλούν,γιατί στην ουσία ο εγκέφαλός σου είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος. Πρόσφατα άκουσα μια ιστορία για κάποιον ο οποίος ξεπέρασε τον καρκίνο και όταν τον ρώτησαν πως το πέρασε όλο αυτό η απάντησή του ήταν "απλώς δεν το σκεφτόμουν". Τέλος θα σου πρότεινα κάτι ακόμα,να εξετάσεις την πίεση σου και το σάκχαρο σου,γιατί μια χαμηλή πίεση η' ένα ψηλό/χαμηλό σάκχαρο στο αίμα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μυγάκια. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λιγάκι.  :Smile:

----------


## αβδ

Παιδιά σας καταλαβαίνω όλους πλήρως- και είναι η πρώτη φορά που μιλάω γι'αυτό... Μου εμφανίστηκαν στα 15, πρώτα στο δεξί μάτι και μετά στο αριστερό. Με τα χρόνια αυξήθηκαν και άλλαξαν(έγιναν λιγότερο έντονα, σχεδόν διάφανα αλλά πάντα εκεί...) Σχεδόν πάντα κατάφερνα να τα αγνοώ, πέρασα στο Πανεπιστήμιο, σπούδασα, τώρα δουλεύω αλλά πάντα αισθανόμουνα ότι τα κουβαλάω τα άτιμα. Πολλές φορές περνούσαν μήνες ολάκεροι χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι καθόλου. Και επειδή όταν μου συνέβη δεν υπήρχε ακόμα η δυνατότητα άντλησης πληροφοριών από το ίντερνετ δεν ήξερα τι μου συμβαίνει και έβαζα με το μυαλό μου και εγώ τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα. Πολλές φορές με έπιανε κατάθλιψη του στυλ "γιατί να τύχει αυτό σε μένα" . Νομίζω πάντως η 'ύπαρξη αυτού του προβλήματος με έκανε λίγο πιο κλειστο χαρακτήρα - πράγμα που ούτως ή άλλως ήμουνα. Δύσκολα κάνω σχέσεις και στην ιδέα του γάμου ή της συμβίωσης σκέφτομαι πως η γυναίκα μου θα με παρατήσει αν μάθει ότι έχω ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα ή αν της το πω από την αρχή θα ξενερώσει και θα την κάνει... Τώρα είμαι 35 και εδώ και λίγα χρόνια υπάρχει αυτή η τεχνική της βιτρεκτομής που αν μη τι άλλο βελτιώνει την κατάσταση εξαφανίζοντας τα floaters σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. Τώρα μετά από 20 χρόνια σκέφτομαι για πρώτη φορά να το αντιμετωπίσω χειρουργικά. Ψιλοφοβάμαι η αλήθεια... Λέω να κάνω πρώτα το ένα μάτι και ίσως μετά το δεύτερο... Δεν είναι και παιχνιδάκι η βιτρεκτομή και αν συνειδητοποιήσεις τι ακριβώς σου κάνουν στο μάτι ίσως λες αστο καλύτερα. Αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο ρε παιδια να το κουβαλάω μέσα μου. Κανείς δικός μου δεν ξέρει ότι έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα και μου τη σπάει αυτό. Και είναι και το κόστος πολύ μεγάλο ρε παιδιά (αν και δεν μπορώ πουθενά να βρω στο ίντερνετ πόσο ακριβώς κοστίζει μια βιτρεκτομή σε ιδιωτική κλινική). Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού σε ειδικό οφθαλμίατρο που κάνει αυτή την επέμβαση να δω τι θα μου πει, και αν μου προτείνει την επέμβαση και μπορέσω να βρω τα λεφτά θα το κάνω, ίσως μόνο στο δεξί(από εκει που άρχισε το κακό, αν και το αριστερό δεν είναι και σε καλύτερη κατάσταση)Δεν είναι ότι δεν βλέπω. Έχω μια μυωπία αλλά γενικά βλέπω καλύτερα από κάποιον που φοράει γυαλιά- σίγουρα καλύτερα από αρκετούς φίλους μου ή τους γονείς μου. Αλλά και πάλι λες γιατί ρε γαμώτο, γιατί σε μένα...

----------


## aneguitar

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Εχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις μυοψίες (floaters).
Αρκετά έντονο δηλάδη βλέπω όλων των ειδών με αρκετή πυκνότητα και πλήθος.
Ψάχνοντας το θέμα, βρήκα ένα άρθρο για μία νέα σχετικά μέθοδο ένα νέο laser το οποίο ουσιαστικά εντοπίζει αυτές τις πυκνές μάζες και τις διαλύει.
Βάζω το άρθρο παρακάτω:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...rs-vision.html

----------


## georgef1

Λοιπόν επειδή εγώ ξεκίνησα το θέμα αυτό το 2008 να σας πω τι αποκόμισα από την πείρα τόσων ετών. Κατ'αρχάς να πω ότι τα περισσότερα που διάβασα από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες είναι ολόσωστα. Πράγματι, όταν έχεις άγχος (ή και κατάθλιψη νομίζω) μόνο σου την σπάνε, επειδή δεν έχεις όμως ένα κουμπί να πατήσεις off στο άγχος και στην κατάθλιψη και να τα δεις να εξαφανίζονται ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ είναι να σκεφτείς:

Τα "βλέπω", τους δίνω σημασία, γιατί έχω άγχος (ή και κατάθλιψη), όταν φύγει το άγχος θα "φύγουν" και αυτά

Εμένα αυτόν τον καιρό ας πούμε με εκνευρίζουν πολύ πάλι. Όμως από το 2006 που με πρωτοενόχλησαν μπορώ να θυμηθώ μονάχα τρεις περιόδους που με γονάτισαν, που τα "έβλεπα". Αυτές ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 2006, το φθινόπωρο του 2008 και τώρα. Και τις τρεις το πρόβλημα είναι ένα φανερό ή υποβόσκον στρες ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΑ FLOATERS (οι μυοψίες δηλαδή). 

Φανταστείτε ότι εγώ παλαιότερα όταν είχα στρες κολλούσα πάλι με τα μάτια (τότε δεν είχα floaters ή δεν τα έβλεπα ποιος ξέρει), πιο συγκεκριμένα το καλοκαίρι του 1995 επειδή θα έμπαινα στην Σχολή Ικάρων με είχε οδηγήσει το στρες στο να τσεκάρω συνέχεια πως βλέπω σε βαθμό που να αρχίσουν 1002 συμπτώματα στα μάτια μου (όχι όμως floaters) ενώ αργότερα είχε αρχίσει να με απασχολεί ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ το κατά πόσον κλείνει συχνά το βλέφαρο έτσι ώστε να αποκαθίσταται η υγρασία στο μάτι μου, ακολούθησε πλην της κατάθλιψης και άγριος τσούξιμο και ερεθισμός των ματιών. 

Γι'αυτό να τον ακούτε τον παλιό, άλλωστε σχεδόν όλοι οι μύωπες τα έχουν, και ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος από τον γενικό πληθυσμό, τους βλέπετε να ασχολούνται; 

Υ.Γ. Αν δεν είχατε τα floaters θα πήζατε με κάτι άλλο, λόγω όχι αυτού του κάτι άλλου αλλά λόγω του στρες ή κατάθλιψης.

----------


## Athena

καλησπερα!εδω και τρεις μηνες παρατηρω αυτα τα μυγακια..ξεκινησαν την περιοδο της εξεταστικης πηγα σε δυο οφθαλμιατρους μου ειπαν δεν ειναι κατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι κλπ. ..διαβασα ολα σας τα σχολια και με βοηθησαν πολυ περισσοτερο και απο τους οφθαλμιατρους και απ οσα διαβασα στο ιντερνετ.Ωστοσο ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης..ειχατε πονοκεφαλους ημικρανιες γενικα νιωθατε λες και σας πιεζει καποιος τα ματια?διοτι για εμενα τα μυγακια αυτα προς το παρον δεν με ενοχλουν τοσο πολυ..αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι πονανε τα ματια μου,το κεντρο του κεφαλιου και οταν διαβαζω ανα δυο λεπτα θελω να σηκωσω το βλεμμα μου γιατι οταν τα ματια ειναι στραμμενα προς τα κατω με ενοχλουν λιγο..να προσθεσω οτι ποτε γενικα δεν ειχα πονοκεφαλο οποτε τωρα αυτος ο πονος που ξεκιναει απο τα ματια και εξαπλωνεται ειναι προσωπικα πιο ενοχλητικος στην συγκεντρωση απο τα ιδια τα μαυρακια που κινουνται οταν διαβαζω...κανεις καμια συμβουλη? επισης ως προς την γυμναστικη(οχι βαρη)..σας επηρεαζε?γιατι νιωθω οτι κατα τη διαρκεια των ασκησεων το κεφαλι μου ειναι βαρυ..ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων να εχετε μια ομορφη ημερα!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΟΡΗ

Ειλικρινά δε βρίσκω λόγια να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους σας. Μόλις προχτές είδα το πρώτο μου μυγάκι και χτες πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο. Αποκόλληση υαλοειδούς. Μου έδωσε οδηγίες τι να προσέξω και μου είπε ότι φταίει η ηλικία και μόνο! Η δική μου εντύπωση από την αρχή ήταν πως έφταιξε το άγχος και χαίρομαι που οι δικές σας μαρτυρίες το επιβεβαιώνουν. Μου δώσατε δύναμη με όσα γράφετε. Ναι, θα προσπαθήσω να μην οδηγηθώ και σε κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Xfactor

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω και εγω μυοψιες....Νομιζω πανω απο 12 χρονια...
Οταν τους δινω σημασια μια φορα το διμηνο της βλεπω για λιγο αλλα δεν με ενοχλουνε..
Αληθεια, προκειται για κατι βλαβερο για τα ματια? Μιλαω μελλοντικα γιατι δεν βλεπω να μ συμβαινει κατι τωρα..
Οποιος εχει αποψη επι του θεματος θα ηθελα μια δυο συμβουλες.

----------

